# Help - my baby's extremely sleepy after 8 week immunisation, is it normal?



## PetiteMoi

Basically she's been sleeping all day since she had her 8 week immunisation at midday today and it's really unusual for her as she would normally be awake screaming from 8pm until 11pm or so (probably colic) but she's been sleeping nonstop, just waking to feed twice. Is that normal, should we be worrying?? :( She's especially sleepy now - doesn't even wake up when we move her from one place to the other which is extremely unusual for her!!!


----------



## littleblonde

i have heard that babys are either really sleepy or really upsett. So yea its probably ok. Kacey was unsettled after hers. For my own piece of mind id probably ring nhs direct just to double check


----------



## Nats21

Yeah Callum had his 12 week ones yesterday and slept 14 hours overnight! Then had about 4 hour naps overall in the day today. Oh and when we got him home yesterday he carried on sleeping in his carseat which is really unusual as usually he will wake up as soon as we're home xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie usually sleeps them off too but there's no harm in checking if you're worried x


----------



## PetiteMoi

Called NHS and they said it's fine as long as she's her normal self when she's awake. We woke her by changing her nappy and she's now smiling in her cot, bless her :) Will keep taking her temperature throughout the night but it seems drowsiness is a common side effect from the jabs. thanks for your support xxx


----------



## Racheldigger

I found my LO was both extra sleepy and extra hungry after these jabs. I ended up lying down on the bed with her, plugging her in every time the little eyelids fluttered!


----------



## littleblonde

glad you phoned hun. I figured it was normal. But didnt feel it was right for me to say yeah its normal.


----------



## pinktaffy

my little girl was the same after all her jabs shes had. just keep checking her temp and i think the best thing for them 2 do is sleep it all off. hope shes feeling better tomoz xx


----------



## Bingles

Yes I would say its fine hun Jessica was very sleepy after hers xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was sooo sleepy after his 8 wks jabs, but the next ones at 4 mnths were horrible & he cried non stop all night frm pain. He also slept all day when he had his 6 mnths jabs xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oliver was so sleepy after his first ones, not with his second or third ones though, he seemed to be a little bit more upset with those ones so he was a bit unsettled. Fine with a dose of Calpol though.


----------

